# EMG Billing



## taran (Feb 17, 2009)

I cannot get Medicare to pay for two limited EMG studies (95870X2) on the same date.  They will pay full EMG studies for up to four limbs (95860,95861,95863,95864), but they keep stating that it is not payable.  I don't want to have my doc's unnecessary stick people more than five times if it is not warrented anyone else having this problem?


----------



## dnostdahl (Feb 19, 2009)

*Emg*

It could be your diagnosis code


----------



## dmaec (Feb 19, 2009)

or, maybe you need a modifier - like 59 or 76    why was it done twice ?  repeat same extremity? second time different extremity?


----------



## taran (Feb 20, 2009)

Different extremity.  I've tried the 59 mod, and still get denied.  It's frustrating when billing full extremity EMG's other codes are offered but not for the limited studies.


----------



## cheermom68 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Emg*

Have you tried billing it with a RT and LT?  Generally I have found that x2 will get denied but if you identify that it is two different sides they will pay.


----------



## taran (Feb 20, 2009)

Tried that as well...Medicare has paid you?


----------



## nbluvette (Feb 24, 2009)

Be sure you are using 95870 for muscles  other than thoracic paraspinal (95869) paraspinal, cranial nerve supplied muscles..........
If it is two extremities, identify by LT or RT  or RT, RT and the modifier -59 - may need that combination.


----------

